# shameless plug for my cousin!!!



## cvalda (Nov 1, 2007)

NEXT GREAT AMERICAN BAND

TOMORROW (FRIDAY) NIGHT! 7 - 9 PM CENTRAL ON FOX

PLEASE WATCH IT AND VOTE AFTER THE SHOW FOR *Denver and the Mile High Orchestra*! Watch all the way to the end of the show so you can see them perform two songs!!!!! THEN VOTE AS MANY TIMES AS YOU CAN BY CALLING THE NUMBER THEY SHOW - LANDLINES ARE TOLL FREE, CELL MINUTES APPLY. 

Please oh please get as many people as you can to vote AS MANY TIMES AS POSSIBLE for *Denver and the Mile High Orchestra*! http://nextgreatband.msn.com/ngb/bands/denver The drummer, Jared Ribble, is *my cousin*!!! On the website, he is the guy on the farthest right in the picture! WATCH THEM, JARED IS SUCH A SHOWMAN WHEN HE KNOWS THE CAMERA IS ON HIM!!!! 

Please and thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

;~) Kelly


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 1, 2007)

That is really COOL!! I wish them GOOD LUCK tonight!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry we don't get TV here. Hope they do well.


----------



## cvalda (Nov 6, 2007)

They passed to the next round!!!!!!!!!! They are the most professional band on that show! So WATCH THIS FRIDAY, I'm sure they'll make it again! They better, I called in votes for almost two hours! ROFL!


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

g'luck to him!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 10, 2007)

So how did they do this round?


----------



## cvalda (Nov 10, 2007)

they made it through again!!!! so tune in NEXT week!!!! it's down to eight bands right now!


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2007)

alright! congrats to them! top this thread when you have more information on when we can watch and VOTE!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats Kelly, I'll tune in next week. Keep that info coming


----------



## cvalda (Nov 14, 2007)

This Friday, the 15th, at 8 eastern (7 central), on FOX is the next episode. One band gets cut out, so it'll be down to seven. So watch for Denver & The Mile High Orchestra! I highly doubt they'll get cut!


----------



## Cam (Nov 14, 2007)

Super fun! Good luck to him! We will waych


----------



## Rees2 (Nov 14, 2007)

I liked them the best!I hope they win although I've only been able to watch the first show and I think the third.Even though I didn't see this post until today I been hope in they'd win.I don't rember what the drummer looked like.I going to try to watch it this friday.But those people playing tha saxophones are really good! And about the only people I can remberBut those people playing the saxophones are really great.Saxophones are really hard to play i have one and I can barly play it!GO Denver & The Mile High Orchestra!


----------



## cvalda (Nov 25, 2007)

They've made it to the top six! They're still in it!! And it's been amazingly hard for them! First, here's the video and interveiws from this week:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=jV-rZ51MY8Y
My cousin is Jared, the last guy they "spotlight" in the interveiw; he's the drummer.

If you watch the video, you'll see the two male judges be absolute *sses to them, and they have treated them this way the whole time! And they ONLY reason is because this band IS a Christian band, and when given songs like the Rolling Stones song, they fought to get it changed because it went against their morals (the lyrics) and they will NOT cave to anyone when it comes to that. So they fought to have the song changed (and it was finally granted to them!) 

Now I personally am NOT a religious person, but I am proud of them for sticking with their beliefs, and I think it's AWEFUL that John R has it out for them because of this! But YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Sheila E for standing up for the band! 

Anyways, so it's extra great that Denver and the band is still in it and that the voters aren't as prejudiced as some of those judges!


----------



## cvalda (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh and I don't know if anyone watched the week before, when they did Ruby Baby, and the two male judges were saying it was a really week "funk" performance and they shouldn't do funk, blah blah blah. Idiots! They weren't doing funk! They never meant to or tried to make it funk, and none of the other bands even thought it was funk! Just shows what those judges know!


----------



## cvalda (Dec 13, 2007)

DUDE, TOMORROW NIGHT IS THE TOP THREE!!!!!!!!! IF YOU HAVEN'T BEEN WATCHING NEXT GREAT AMERICAN BAND, DO IT TOMORROW NIGHT! *DENVER AND THE MILE HIGH ORCHESTRA* ON FOX AT 8 PM CENTRAL. AND PLEASE OH PLEASE VOTE FOR DENVER! THIS WEEK'S SHOW/VOTING WILL DETERMINE THE WINNER!

I'M SOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR DENVER, THE BAND, AND MY COUSIN JARED (THE DRUMMER)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 14, 2007)

cvalda said:


> DUDE, TOMORROW NIGHT IS THE TOP THREE!!!!!!!!! IF YOU HAVEN'T BEEN WATCHING NEXT GREAT AMERICAN BAND, DO IT TOMORROW NIGHT! *DENVER AND THE MILE HIGH ORCHESTRA* ON FOX AT 8 PM CENTRAL. AND PLEASE OH PLEASE VOTE FOR DENVER! THIS WEEK'S SHOW/VOTING WILL DETERMINE THE WINNER!
> 
> I'M SOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR DENVER, THE BAND, AND MY COUSIN JARED (THE DRUMMER)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats on them making it to the final 3. I will be watching with my votes ready for them.


----------



## cvalda (Dec 14, 2007)

THANKS! IT'S TONIGHT! I'm sooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cvalda (Dec 14, 2007)

1-866-U-LOVE-01 CALL THAT # from 9 PM to 11 PM CENTRAL TIME tonight (Dec 14) to vote for them! (PLEASE OH PLEASE!!!!)


----------



## Iluvemturts (Dec 15, 2007)

I BLEW the phone UP! for 2 hours...LOL I hope they get it...Now the tough part....waiting till next week!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 15, 2007)

I too called 1-866-U-Love-01 for the two hours. Fingers crossed biting nail until next week=Good 
I just luck Love the band.


----------



## cvalda (Dec 15, 2007)

THANK YOU BOTH FOR CALLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My son and I called on two phones for the whole two hours, too!!! This was a tough competition, and the top three bands are all awesome! I HONESTLY think the Clark Brothers will win, but of course I did my voting for Denver!!! I can only hope it paid off!!! Yes, the wait will be SOOOO hard! THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Kelly, so sorry Denver with your Cousin didn't win. But I saw a great couple of shots of him. I even paused it to get a really good look. I am sure the publicity will get them some great calls.


----------



## cvalda (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks! We had our family Christmas get together today, and Jared flew in from Tennessee to attend! So I had a chance to talk with him today! I don't know if you saw that he got to drum for The Clark Brothers in last night's show, and they hit it off really well, so there is a possibility that he MIGHT get to play with them again! You know, if they are looking for a drummer when they make their album, they could possibly contact him to join up, and he'd TOTALLY do it, he WANTS to do it! So fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well thats great news. 
I watched the whole show but didn't notice him playing for the Clark Brothers but I saved it so I will re watch it. I'll keep my fingers crossed too.


----------



## cvalda (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh hey, here's a picture from today... this is me and my cousins (and three wives/gf's)...







I'm down bottom in front in the grey t-shirt. Jared is near the top in the black shirt with the red necklace (a gift from my daughter) with the little blond girl on his lap (our little cousin Maddy)!


----------



## cvalda (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh and yah I LISTENED to the show but was braiding my son's hair, so I didn't even notice he played with them last night, either! LOL! I only heard about it today from my Granny!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely family pics Kelly. Bummer they didn't win this time but like you said - it could bring bigger and better things down the road


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like you guys were having a wonderful day. Love the stairway!!


----------

